# Marriott Desert Springs Villas II



## golden1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Marriott Desert Springs Villas II 
Palm Desert, CA

May 21-25 (4 nights)
2 bedroom unit, sleeps 8

$400 for the 4 nights! I'll be staying there the first 3 nights, so you may want to have cleaned but that's up to you.

Awesome time of year in the desert before the summer heat sets in!


----------



## nicfalc (Apr 10, 2014)

*Still Available*

Hi I am interested in this.  Is it still available?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 11, 2014)

golden1 said:


> Marriott Desert Springs Villas II
> Palm Desert, CA
> 
> May 21-25 (4 nights)
> ...



"may want to have the unit cleaned...."  - - Are you planning on using both of the beds or will one of them still be unused?


----------

